# URGENT!!! Please suggest a good SMPS for my PC



## ubergeek (Jul 12, 2014)

What started of a simple MOBO CPU RAM upgrade turned into a fully blown Computer upgrade
For the following configuration please reccomend me a good smps
In the future i might add a graphics  card to play @ 1080P with decent settings.
Iam have a personal 400rs off coupon expiring today and my budget is 3.5 to 4K

How about these?


Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK/CMPS- CX600W 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Corsair SMPS CX500 500 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



Config
i5 4440
GB B85 Mobo(this may change )
Gtx650
CorsairVX450W
Xonar DG sound card
Vengeance RAM
320GB Sata 2 seagate HD
240gb intel 530 ssd
Deep cool tesseract

- - - Updated - - -

anyone?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't you already have a VX450?


----------



## ubergeek (Jul 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Don't you already have a VX450?



 *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/184935-gigabyte-rma-worries.html

See the above post


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 430/520.

- - - Updated - - -



ubergeek said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/184935-gigabyte-rma-worries.html
> 
> See the above post



i did not get you!  are you saying your vx450 is at fault?


----------



## ubergeek (Jul 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 430/520.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I dont know maybe it is?
But the SMPS is working PERFECTLY FINE with my 10 year iold Intel mobo and q6600 could it be an issue with the ATX connector?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> I dont know maybe it is?
> But the SMPS is working PERFECTLY FINE with my 10 year iold Intel mobo and q6600 could it be an issue with the ATX connector?



see how the rma-ed mobo responds to the issue before making a purchase.


----------



## ubergeek (Jul 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> see how the rma-ed mobo responds to the issue before making a purchase.



Yup thats what i have decide thatnks for the advice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Corsair CX500/600 are best suited for your RIG.


----------

